# Quick one..maybe



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

YO! How would you remove those old tires-off of old car aluminum hub's (if dat how you spell it).Translation...can't get these old orange sponges(tires)off the hubs they are on! any help?:thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Did you try soaking them in lacquer thinner?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

If saving the tires isn't an issue . Chuck an axle in your dremel and mount the tire on it spin it and holding a X-Acto knife go in from the backside always keeping the knife pointed away from you ( very important safety issue) and you should be able to trim the tire away and then use the knife to remove any leftover tire rubber from the rim . then you are ready for new tires.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------

